# Leg curls hurting my lower back



## GOtriSports (Jul 30, 2008)

So for a long time I did not do any type of leg work-outs. I just recently started adding leg works outs in twice a week. It is a pretty simple workout

Squat: 3setx10reps
Leg extension: 3sets x 10reps
Leg curl: 3sets x 10 reps
Seated calf press: 3sets x10 reps

My problem has been when then doing the leg curls my lower back starts to hurt. I am assuming this may be a problem in my technique or something. Does anyone have any advice as to what I might be able to do to fix this? (the leg curls are prone if that makes any difference)


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure about leg curls but I herniated a disk in my lower back by doing leg extensions.  I wouldn't go heavy on either of these exercises.  These isolation exercises scare me way more than squats and deadlifts.  Personally, if I do them at all, I go light with lots of reps.


----------



## Built (Jul 30, 2008)

Ditch 'em. Learn to do proper RDLs and SHELC.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree. Machine leg curls, whether lying or seated, are more of an opportunity for injury than anything else.






no B, I am not following you around.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 30, 2008)

Built said:


> Ditch 'em. Learn to do proper RDLs and SHELC.



What are RDLs and SHELC?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2008)

Romanian Dead Lifts and Supine Hip Extension with Leg Curl(s)

RDL...
Yahoo! Video Detail for Romanian deadlift 125kg for 10 reps

SHELC....
YouTube - SHELC


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2008)

ditch the hamstring curls.  The hamstrings attach on the Ischial Tuberosity and can pull on the pelvis, causing some lower back pain.


----------



## Built (Jul 30, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I agree. Machine leg curls, whether lying or seated, are more of an opportunity for injury than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's okay, you give good backup:



DaMayor said:


> Romanian Dead Lifts and Supine Hip Extension with Leg Curl(s)
> 
> RDL...
> Yahoo! Video Detail for Romanian deadlift 125kg for 10 reps
> ...



Another site with excellent form for RDLs: http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/exercise videos plus/rdl.mpg


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 30, 2008)

I've overcome lower back problems lifting weights. I just slammed another training thread about "core exercises" and I stand by what I said with reservations on one thing. It's what P-funk said, "...You need to lay the foundation, integrate that into regular movement and move onto real things...." For old people like me, people out of shape, people with issues like me, and maybe people that have lower back pain doing a simple movement like leg curls... I think this rings very true, IMHO.  

RDL for me were one of the worst things I could do, how my sacrum sits in relation to my pelvis was dysfunctional. In my case it helped to do leg curls. HOWEVER, I did them one leg at a time. Then I moved on to RDL. Worked for my issue.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 31, 2008)

Built said:


> That's okay, you give good backup



Let's see, first you tell me to eat raw nuts....then you say I give good backup.

What are ya doin' to me here!?! Yer killin' me!

No, I've just shaken off some of the rust and gotten back into (attempting to) posting practical info....even if if isn't as sciency-whiency as you Mods.

Back to the back issue. I skipped leg curls last night, and decided to stress my lower back with too much weight on leg presses.
Like Hoglander said, based on one's phase of training or general physical condition, everyone should concentrate on solid, practical movements until their core strength, or strength in general, reaches the point that will allow them to go on to more challenging exercises. Personally, since I've just gone back to the gym after a long hiatus, I will wait a couple of weeks before jumping on squats and RDL's, simply because my lack of strength in these areas will only lead to injury..based on the pig-headed way I end up working out.


----------

